# Front wings R32GTR



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi.

Need front wings to R32GTR and not any repaired or crappy ones. Need rear boot lid for same if any have and same there no repaired ones, no extra holes for wings or rust.

BR


----------



## TA-BNCR33 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have front fenders. Please pm

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

TA-BNCR33 said:


> I have front fenders. Please pm
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


I wrote back but your inbox is full.


----------



## Mathew6111 (Nov 7, 2019)

BCNR33GT-R said:


> Hi.
> 
> Need front wings to R32GTR and not any repaired or crappy ones. Need rear boot lid for same if any have and same there no repaired ones, no extra holes for wings or rust.
> 
> BR


 hi i have a pair of wings for sale


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*wings*



BCNR33GT-R said:


> Hi.
> 
> Need front wings to R32GTR and not any repaired or crappy ones. Need rear boot lid for same if any have and same there no repaired ones, no extra holes for wings or rust.
> 
> BR


email [email protected]


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

Mathew6111 said:


> hi i have a pair of wings for sale


Price and pictures on those f.wings pls.


----------

